# Eastcape Glide owners...



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

go for it, they look like sick little skiffs from a good builder


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I picked mine up in mid-June and I'll get around to putting photos up and my thoughts on the boat in the bragging section one of these days here soon.

It really suits the type of fishing I do and so far I am completely satisfied with performance and fishability. I fish the jax beach area creeks, mainly on low tides and when I can catch a flood or right high tide, predominately on the fly.

I have the tiller, with a grab bar, 45 yeti in the middle, pre-rigged for a trolling motor with the suzuki 20 hp. I still havent decided if I want to add the TM or not, as I would only use it trying to exit a flat or creek into the wind on a high tide while still fishing.

With the gear I have loaded in the boat, 2 anglers (175lbs each) I am drafting around 5 inches and I have found with the mud we have here, I can cheat that to about 3 inches and still pole (somewhat). It fishes best with 2 people. When Im poling by myself, the stern drafts 6 or 7, but i keep most of my gear in the back hatches. I am working on dialing in my load distribution. Im sure I can level it back out by sliding my cooler farther forward. On the pole, it tracks straight, and turns tightly. It gets a little "drifty" when the wind picks up to 15 mph or so.

The ride is very comfortable, great in wind chop in the ICW, and handles boat chop well. I have only had one "oh chit" moment so far and that was with 60' yacht in a narrow part of the channel, but even then, I did not feel uncomfortable. I dont have a tach or GPS, but the advertised numbers are probably pretty accurate. Upper 20s, maybe touching 30 running empty and solo. Upper mid 20s with 2 people and gear. It will cruise decently with 3 people with anyone sitting on the gunnels getting some mist. In my experience, it handles best with one guy sitting on the middle cooler and me standing in the middle running the tiller. When I run by myself, the boat will lean unless Im balanced in the center. I dont have tabs and next time I'm solo, I will move my cooler all the way to the front.

I really like the storage layout without the bulkhead. There is enough room for all of my "occasional" and USCG items. I keep my tackle bag and life jackets under the deck overhang. They are out of the way when you need them to be, but I dont make a lot of noise and can easily access those items when I need to.

All in all, it does what I wanted it to do. Runs the ICW comfortably, fishes skinny with a buddy, and has a clean and smart layout. The guys at ECC are great and down to earth. Plus their shop is 5 minutes from where I grew up. 

PM me if you have more specific questions. And since you are in the 'dina, we might be able to meet up for a wet test/fishing session.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!! Wet testing on Friday!!!


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I'd also like some input on the Glides, anyone else out there?

Flatattack, how was the wet test?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what does a Glide set you back $$?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

> I'd also like some input on the Glides, anyone else out there?
> 
> Flatattack, how was the wet test?


Wet test went good. On plane the Glide is very fun to drive! Off plane she is a little tippy but that is to be expected in a boat this size. I'm still on the fence, I need to spend some fishing time on one before I make my final decision.


----------



## Agallar2 (Feb 18, 2015)

can you elaborate on when you said three People with anyone sitting on the gunnels getting some mist? Is that one person on cooler, with two other people sitting side by side on the back or with literally someone sittin sideways on gunnel?


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

> can you elaborate on when you said three People with anyone sitting on the gunnels getting some mist? Is that one person on cooler, with two other people sitting side by side on the back or with literally someone sittin sideways on gunnel?


Sure... When I run three people, I have one person sitting center of the boat on the cooler, I stand just right of center of the boat since I have a tiller with extension, and the third person sits partially on "bench" and partially on the gunnel. To explain it another way, the third person sits right where the gunnel meets the back deck, with his left leg on the gunnel and right leg on the back deck. 

If you are running without a tiller extension, both people could sit on the back deck. But with the tiller extension, you need this passenger to sit more to the port side of the boat in order to maintain turning clearance.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll also add, if its calm or "microskiff" conditions, its a non issue. If I have 3 people in the boat, I have my girlfriend ride in the gunnel position. She has never complained about getting wet.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Floats is nothing.  4'' is ridiculous.

Wet?  only if your taking on the wave from the wrong direction. only time i ever got mist is when the wind blows the mist back at you.   I dont care if your in the North Western (crab boat), if the wind is blowing hard enough across the bow your gonna get some spray.   

And if some spray bothers you, stay home 


Sick boat!


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Go for it! If I was buying a manufactured skiff, I'd buy one from East Cape and I'd go for the Glide. These guys care about customers and service.


----------



## Agallar2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mcmacfly thank you for the clarification...explained perfectly! Ur very concise...thank u for ur time...

Baystyat...you may not feel comfortable with my questions and that's fine.... I know all boats can be wet...Mcmacfly did an excellent job explaining The frequency of that occurrence...

Mcmacfly u seem like an intellectual so I'm gonna go deeper into the question....at what wave hight, wave length and wind speed do u start to see mist....example 3 foot wave height and 1 foot wave length.... I know baystyat is going to lose his mind and maybe some others but I give O... Lol


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

> Mcmacfly u seem like an intellectual so I'm gonna go deeper into the question....at what wave hight, wave length and wind speed  do u start to see mist....example 3 foot wave height and 1 foot wave length....  I know  baystyat is going to lose his mind and maybe some others but I  give O... Lol


Far from an intellectual.... and I have no idea, I dont pay attention to size or frequency. I fish the ICW and associated creeks, so the largest I'll ever reasonably see is 1' or less and because I fly fish I'm usually not on the water if its blowing over 20mph.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

What is the chine width at transom and side height on the Glide?


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I wet tested one on Friday and was very impressed with it's capabilities, speed, ride, style and finish.  Unfortunately, my infatuation with the EC caimen is too strong or I would have placed an order for a new Glide.  I'm still flirting with the idea, who knows..........


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I wet tested one on Friday and was very impressed with it's capabilities, speed, ride, style and finish.  Unfortunately, my infatuation with the EC caimen is too strong or I would have placed an order for a new Glide.  I'm still flirting with the idea, who knows..........


Ken - I don't know much about the Caimen, how does it compare to the Glide? There have been a few posts of people saying they'd rather get a Caimen over a Glide, so I am curious on how they compare.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Kevin at EC would be the best to answer this question, I only spent a hour or two on both boats. In my opinion, which is worth very little due to my experience and boat knowledge, there is some overlap, but they are different enough for EC to warrant both models. On paper they seem very close, but the caimen is more stable and will handle "bigger" water with its longer overall length and width at the water line. The Caimen feels much larger than it is. The Glide is more nimble, will float shallower and is a dream to pole if rigged out as its design was intended. The Glides name is very appropriate.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I owned a Glide, my brother owns a Caimen. My Caimen is in the build process now.  

The Caimen can handle some pretty rough water.  It really is impressive.  It is bone dry as long as you dont have a 20+ cross wind.  The wind will blow the spray back at you.  This cant be avoided in any boat. You really have to ride in the Caimen to see it for your self. This was taken vesterday running topped out at 35mph.  The Caimen will eat rollers up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrIJRMD4_Y

It fishes 3 people easy.  I have polled my brothers in 15+ winds and the nose will actually track into the wind.  Minimal correction needed in high winds.  Again, very impressive.  

I would guess the draft is 5-6 with 2 people.  

Fit and finish is best your going to get. Period


The Glide can handle some rough water.  Not like the Caimen though.  It is just as dry as the Caimen. As long as your dont have a 20+ cross wind you will be bone dry. 

Polling is a dream.  Tracks the same as the Caimen.  Boat is super light and floats in 4".  Thats not an exaggeration.  The Glide is not as stable as the Caimen, but thats to be expected. Its a 2 man boat. I fished it solo allot and loved every second of it.  NO complaints. 

























Fit and finish is the best your gonna get .  Period

The Glide is a bad ass skiff.  

I am moving into a Caimen. I have a 3 year boy and wanted something for him and I to grow in.  My wife, son and I spend allot of time on the bayou (not just fishing) so having the bigger skiff gives us much more versatility. 

Both will do what ECC claims.  There is no exaggeration with their claims.  NONE.

Get the one that fits your needs.  You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Youtube link isn't working?



Working now…thanks. 

Did that skiff have tabs? Looked like it was bouncing a bit…...


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

worked fine for me


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> The Glide can handle some rough water.  Not like the Caimen though.  It is just as dry as the Caimen. As long as your dont have a 20+ cross wind you will be bone dry.
> 
> Polling is a dream.  Tracks the same as the Caimen.  Boat is super light and floats in 4".  Thats not an exaggeration.  The Glide is not as stable as the Caimen, but thats to be expected. Its a 2 man boat. I fished it solo allot and loved every second of it.  NO complaints.


Is that 4" draft with two anglers, or just the boat? My b2 drafts 4.5" with someone on the nose and nobody on the platform. Once I get on the platform, it drafts 6.5".


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > The Glide can handle some rough water.  Not like the Caimen though.  It is just as dry as the Caimen. As long as your dont have a 20+ cross wind you will be bone dry.
> >
> > Polling is a dream.  Tracks the same as the Caimen.  Boat is super light and floats in 4".  Thats not an exaggeration.  The Glide is not as stable as the Caimen, but thats to be expected. Its a 2 man boat. I fished it solo allot and loved every second of it.  NO complaints.
> 
> ...


 that was with 2 people.  By myself I got 5


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the stats.  I should add, I am 6' and 175 pounds - I know I add 2" to the draft, but I am a pretty normal sized guy.  

I'll have to strong arm a guy who recently bought a Glide to take me out so I can see first hand what it can do.  At 4 to 5 inch real world draft with two anglers, that is Gladesskiff skinny water it can get to.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in line for a Glide and had the chance to get on one Easter weekend. Thing is legit. Floats in spit.


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

> What is the chine width at transom and side height on the Glide?


42 inches chine to chine @ transom. I like mine.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> I owned a Glide, my brother owns a Caimen. My Caimen is in the build process now.
> 
> The Caimen can handle some pretty rough water.  It really is impressive.  It is bone dry as long as you dont have a 20+ cross wind.  The wind will blow the spray back at you.  This cant be avoided in any boat. You really have to ride in the Caimen to see it for your self. This was taken vesterday running topped out at 35mph.  The Caimen will eat rollers up
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrIJRMD4_Y
> ...


I own a Center Console Caimen with a Yamaha F70. Fishing 3 people is very tight if you have a bow platform. The boat also will not draft 5-6 with the center console loaded with two people. More like 7-8 inches. Fit and finish is acceptable for the price. Inspect a couple of finished builds closely before ordering to make sure it's up to your expectations. It's a hand built boat by a very small company trying to turn boats as fast as they can. There are blemishes.

The Caimen was designed for a 40-50hp motor and a tiller or side console. It doesn't need 20 gallons of fuel like they offer now. The 15 they used to have is fine. If you build it like that, it's awesome. And it definitely cuts the chop and boat wakes. Me and a very good friend alternate between my boat and his BT-V. Every time in his boat we talk about how much better mine takes the waves. The narrow hull with sharp entry works very well. It also poles very easily because it's super light. I love the boat but I need something a little bigger with two growing boys. It'll be for sale soon to be replaced with an HB Guide.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > I owned a Glide, my brother owns a Caimen. My Caimen is in the build process now.
> >
> > The Caimen can handle some pretty rough water.  It really is impressive.  It is bone dry as long as you dont have a 20+ cross wind.  The wind will blow the spray back at you.  This cant be avoided in any boat. You really have to ride in the Caimen to see it for your self. This was taken vesterday running topped out at 35mph.  The Caimen will eat rollers up
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrIJRMD4_Y
> ...


Marshfly, what year is your Caimen? It's not the one with the black out package and the 2 custom rear sponson live wells is it? My cousin is talking about having that exact skiff built. He is truly in love with it. He was 100% on a Caimen with an F70 till he saw the pics of that green Cayo 173 a few weeks ago. His wife saw the price tag on the Cayo and is trying to talk him into that and a bigger booze cruise/island boat. Something like a deck boat or saltwater pontoon boat. Why have 1 boat when you can have 2 LOL She isn't really all about the whole fishing thing but loves to be out on the water with the little ones.  ;D ;D  

Anyways, shoot me a PM when you decide to list her. I'd be glad to give you his contact info.

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine is this one.
https://vimeo.com/17582522

I don't know if it'll be for sale as soon as I thought. I am in the process of buying a 29 foot Glenn Young offshore center console so that will work for the family trips for a while.

I'll let you know if so, though. It'll definitely be posted on Microskiff as soon as it goes up for sale.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on the Glide with a zuke 20 vs zuke 30? 

Also when does the second angler sit? Cooler? Seat cushion on back deck?


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Is the power to weight ratio worth it going to a 30? Plus price difference and draft difference?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

If you are considering a glide, i would recommend the caimen lite. its a non liner version of the caimen so it doesnt have bulk heads just like the glide. Base hull starts at 15K. All other features of the caimen are present in the lite version. Ive taken my lite out past the jetties the past three weekends chasing triple tail and i couldnt be happier with its performance. Today i ran through 2-3ft swells with ease. It gets plenty skinny and eats up the chop like a fat kid at a buffet. and it freaking hugs the rails! The caimen is the ferrari of poling skiffs.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice. I haven't heard much about the caimen lite. What size motor did you go with on it? Tiller setup?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kwarner said:


> Is the power to weight ratio worth it going to a 30? Plus price difference and draft difference?


I have heard if you go with the 30 over the 20 you need trim tabs to make up for the added weight I could be wrong. Anyway sick boats.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Kwarner said:


> Nice. I haven't heard much about the caimen lite. What size motor did you go with on it? Tiller setup?


The lite is fairly new and i'm not sure why EC isnt advertising more. I was told the lite was designed for a 30HP max but it still has the same transom as the regular caimen, which rates up to a 70 max, so i opted for a 40hp. Right now i see 30mph @ WOT and i'm turning 5100-5200 RPMs. Ive got way to much prop so im going to drop down in pitch to help get my RPMs closer to 6100 and hopefully pick up a few more MPH. I can stay on plane at about 13mph, boat gets on plane in about half a boat length. I have not truly measured its draft but id say it floats in 6" easy just based on observations. I have a tiller set up with a side/gunnel mounted grab bar. I'm kinda shocked that the gentleman with the glide is seeing the same speeds as me with a 20hp.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

GullsGoneWild said:


> The lite is fairly new and i'm not sure why EC isnt advertising more. I was told the lite was designed for a 30HP max but it still has the same transom as the regular caimen, which rates up to a 70 max, so i opted for a 40hp. Right now i see 30mph @ WOT and i'm turning 5100-5200 RPMs. Ive got way to much prop so im going to drop down in pitch to help get my RPMs closer to 6100 and hopefully pick up a few more MPH. I can stay on plane at about 13mph, boat gets on plane in about half a boat length. I have not truly measured its draft but id say it floats in 6" easy just based on observations. I have a tiller set up with a side/gunnel mounted grab bar. I'm kinda shocked that the gentleman with the glide is seeing the same speeds as me with a 20hp.


You are right. I posted this a few years ago prior to adding a tach and GPS. I'm seeing 25mph solo. 22mph lwith 2 people.


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Any other Glide owners or thoughts on them?


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Any other Glide thoughts or opinions?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Talk to kevin about riding in the caimen lite and the Glide, choose the one you like the best. If it were my money i'd do caimen lite, it seems like it can do most things the Glide can do but for the days you want to cross big water or talk out friends and family, it'll handle that better.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

kwarner, 

I'm chiming in late, but I've had my Glide 2 years now, first with the Suzuki 20 and now with the 30. Every boat is a compromise and I have a lot of thoughts on the compromises in this design. If you want more details, feel free to PM me.


----------

